# new employee



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

Would like to introduce myself . I see that is the way things are done her which is cool. I guess i should of done that awhile ago. I hope I can be a productive member of this club? I have been in the plumbing and drain cleaning trade for 20 years and have found my calling to be repair work in plumbing and some serious drain cleaning I love the smell its just dollars in the drawer. Well its nice to find a brotherhood that understands people :thumbsup:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

3Peasdrain said:


> Would like to introduce myself . I see that is the way things are done her which is cool. I guess i should of done that awhile ago. I hope I can be a productive member of this club? I have been in the plumbing and drain cleaning trade for 20 years and have found my calling to be repair work in plumbing and some serious drain cleaning I love the smell its just dollars in the drawer. *Well its nice to find a brotherhood that understands people* :thumbsup:


Welcome but are you sure we're talking about the same crowd here?:blink::no:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Piperat said:


> Welcome but are you sure we're talking about the same crowd here?:blink::no:


Welcome to PZ!

Piperat - I think he meant 'sisterhood,' because we know the sole purpose of the brotherhood is to take you down. :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard 3 pc drain.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

The Zone welcomes you,


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Being relativley new here myself, I have found a good knowledgable group here. Take a penny leave a penny.

Paul


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*new employee to RON THE A HOLE*

I think you are the IDIOT and need a good a%%whooping


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

3Peasdrain said:


> I think you are the IDIOT and need a good a%%whooping



My Signeture

It means nothing towards anyone. relax. It for all the diyer's that show up on here looking for advice. it is not directed towards anyone on here.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

3Peasdrain said:


> I think you are the IDIOT and need a good a%%whooping


There is that better. :thumbsup:


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

welcome to the nut house:whistling2:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

3Peasdrain said:


> I think you are the IDIOT and need a good a%%whooping




Where's the love :icon_eek:


----------

